# An Index of Homebrewed Stuff



## Morrus (Jul 24, 2017)

This is a wiki thread. That means anybody can edit it. If you have created a home-brew WOIN thing, add a link to it in this list.
*
Careers*

Firefight Fixer (raspberryfh)
Street Rat origin (raspberryfh)

*Races*


Star Frontiers Races (M3woods)


*Creatures*

Deathworlder Hunter (M3woods)


*Starships*

Sulaco (Conestoga Class Lt Cruiser from Aliens) (Kosh Kaltu)


----------

